# Riley's tail



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

Today I noticed that my Betta has a chunk missing out of his tail. There isn't anything in the tank he could've damaged it on. So if he is biting his own tail what would be the reason?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

very important to help us....... PICTURE!!!!! it's the easiest way to get an answer......


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

he won't bite his tail...1/100 bettas will...check the tail, if it has white edges...then you got FIN ROT. safest way to take care of fin rot is add a little of salt, i mean LITTLE and add some IAL(indian almond leaf) or BANANA LEAF(my recommendation for any wounds including tail), make sure your leaf are very dried and dead and contains no moisture...dead from the tree would work best


----------



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are pics of Riley's tail. Now I am positive he has fin rot. What would be the best route to take to help him?

Before:
http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/devonsmom_01/bettas2013.jpg?t=1227023721

After:
http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/devonsmom_01/riley.jpg?t=1227023788


P.S. 
He doesn't live in this fishbowl. He has a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you can try the aquarium salt.... or go to your LFS and get the meds for fin rot.and follow the directions.

Your fish looks really happy by the way... good color and clear eyes


----------



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

What meds would you recommend?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have taken many bettas through finrot, my own and other folks and the best meds I found were: Triple Sulfa or Maracyn Plus if you can find it. Do not use them together and the Triple sulfa is cheaper by far but the Maracyn Plus is much easier to use. It also benefits them to have VitaChem for vitamin supplementation and to help in the regrowth of the fin tissue. I use the vitamins on my guys all the time not just when they are having health problems and I have had very few issues with them. I also have used an herbal supplement Pond Rid Fungus in the tanks as the cause is sometimes a fungal infection instead of bacterial. It is a pond med but also can easily be used in tanks.
You need to keep in mind that regrowth can take a long time and clean water conditions are absolutely a necessity and proper temperature. The tank needs to be kept between 78 to 80 degrees F to help the betta heal and to promote the use of the meds. This can also be caused by cool water conditions.
I have used Atison's Betta Spa in the water also to help keep the betta calm and to aid in healing it does contain extract of Wild Almond Leaves and is sometimes helpful. I never use salt at any time in any betta tank. Others have to varying success but it is not for me. 

Rose


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Rose gave you the stuff.... if you go to a chain store call first if not see if you can find it online.... If that don't work go to the best mom and pop fish store you have and ask them if they got it, if not see what they got to treat fin rot


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

the stuff can be found online athttp://www.thatpetplace.com except for the Pond Rid Fungus and I think I found it at PetSmart - Smart pet products, services, & supplies for healthier, happier pets. there is a Tri-sulfa and a Triple Sulfa, both are effective and one is a LOT cheaper than the other one. One was $2.98 and the other was $8.98 I think so you can decide which of the two you want but I actually had more luck with the cheaper one. The Maracyn Plus is a liquid and attaches itself to the fish instead of just hanging in the water and is very easy to dose. (1 ml. per gallon every other day on days 1, 3 and 5) Of course please if you use medications, remove the carbon from your filter or it will remove the medications from the water.


----------

